# android rc apps



## racerjmh (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got an Android based phone and looking for useful rc apps for it.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Nor-Cal Hobbies Gears


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seamusoft.gears&hl=en

This the Nor-Cal "Gears" app that rcgen is talking about.
Killer app to have on your Anroid phone.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Here's another one for those who race outdoors year round 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xLDEsImNvbS5hY21lYW9tLmFuZHJvaWQubXlyYWRhciJd


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

The Setup Workbench by Martin Crisp is an outstanding app that explains everything about chassis setup. It's aimed primarily at 4wd onroad touring cars, but the priciples apply to just about everything with four wheel independant suspension.


----------



## Rocketseller (May 5, 2012)

These apps are Very cool indeed Thanks Guys


----------



## Bobby bg (May 3, 2012)

hah. You can also buy a android controled rc car!


----------



## tonydig11 (May 29, 2009)

i have a set-up app and love it


----------



## tonydig11 (May 29, 2009)

it is called RC Setups


----------



## E Vasutin (Jan 27, 2012)

In the Nor-Cal app, type buddy and save. The answer to your questions are; Me, G8, and 100mph+. It's a little easter egg my buddy put in there...


----------

